# Skateboard laws



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all

Anyone familiar with laws on skateboards in the UAE or even Dubai. I am getting a electric skateboard to travel from the metro to differnt places in dubai and wanting to know the regulations on the skateboards i.e where i can ride it, what protection gear i need etc.. THANKS and any help would be great...lane:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You brave brave soul!!!!


----------

